# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Djegja e urines

## EuroStar1

Kush e ka kaluar si problem dhe me cfare mjekimi popullor apo medicinal. Kam bere dy here mjekim por prap hic. Doktoret thone pi lengje por u bera si fuci dhe prap me djeg. Bera eko dhe nuk me doli asnje gje . I kam provuar cajrat me bishta qershie e tjere si keto qe ka farmacia dhe prap hic. 

Do ja dia per ndere te me tregonte ndonjeri qe e ka kaluar vete.


Pershendetje

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Nuk eshte e thene domosdoshmerisht ta kesh me te provuar qe ta dish, te gjithe te pakten e kemi degjuar si problem nga se paku nga nje familjar i yni. Me sa kam degjuar kjo vjen si shkak i nje problemi me veshkat. Keshtu qe, duhet te vizitohesh se mos ke problem me veshkat, apo ke gur ne veshka. Nje familjar i imi, ka pasur pak a shume kete problem, dhe guri i eshte zvogeluar/ shkrire vete pastaj, duke marre medikamentin dhe pire lengje. Nuk me kujtohet kura, dhe tani nuk kam si i pyes sepse jane te gjithe ne gjume, por neser do i pyes dhe te tregoj. Nderkohe te kaluara sa me shpejt! 

P.S: Sa transparent qe je!

----------


## PINK

> Kush e ka kaluar si problem dhe me cfare mjekimi popullor apo medicinal. Kam bere dy here mjekim por prap hic. Doktoret thone pi lengje por u bera si fuci dhe prap me djeg. Bera eko dhe nuk me doli asnje gje . I kam provuar cajrat me bishta qershie e tjere si keto qe ka farmacia dhe prap hic. 
> 
> Do ja dia per ndere te me tregonte ndonjeri qe e ka kaluar vete.
> 
> 
> Pershendetje


Me te degjuar e kam dhe une, se vete skam pasur probleme te tilla. 

Pi limonate me lenge limoni. lol

----------


## s0ni

> Bera eko dhe nuk me doli asnje gje.


Po me te thjeshten e kane bere mjeket? Kulture te urines per infeksion...me antiobiotik rregullohesh dhe s'ke pse te fryhesh si fuci : )

----------


## s0ni

thirsty mos bej keshtu....fshij ato dy shkirmet mesiper, s'ka asgje per te qeshur tek kjo tema me humor te tille.

----------


## ganimet

> Kush e ka kaluar si problem dhe me cfare mjekimi popullor apo medicinal. Kam bere dy here mjekim por prap hic. Doktoret thone pi lengje por u bera si fuci dhe prap me djeg. Bera eko dhe nuk me doli asnje gje . I kam provuar cajrat me bishta qershie e tjere si keto qe ka farmacia dhe prap hic. 
> 
> Do ja dia per ndere te me tregonte ndonjeri qe e ka kaluar vete.
> 
> 
> Pershendetje


Iku  ushqimit te njemt.Qaji i luleve ne barnatore mund te gjesh dhe do ju ndihmoj.Kontrollo veshkat se mund te dali rer ose gur siq i themi popullorqe.
Nuk besoi te jet naj ejc apo sid siq me thot njeri ktu afer qe e paska vuajtur.
Cigarja mund te sheroj gjithsesi thot i njejti se nga lenja e duhanit po u lajmroka majesili  popullorqe.,kjo nji lloj alergjije.
sherim te shpejt po pa cigare 
pershendetje.

----------


## MafiaWarz

> Kush e ka kaluar si problem dhe me cfare mjekimi popullor apo medicinal. Kam bere dy here mjekim por prap hic. Doktoret thone pi lengje por u bera si fuci dhe prap me djeg. Bera eko dhe nuk me doli asnje gje . I kam provuar cajrat me bishta qershie e tjere si keto qe ka farmacia dhe prap hic. 
> 
> Do ja dia per ndere te me tregonte ndonjeri qe e ka kaluar vete.
> 
> 
> Pershendetje



Sapo te zgjoesh ne mengjes pi 500ML uj , pastaj ushqimeve te kryposura dhe shih se mos ke ndonje infekcion.


Testo kete me uje nje jave....

----------


## EuroStar1

> Nuk eshte e thene domosdoshmerisht ta kesh me te provuar qe ta dish, te gjithe te pakten e kemi degjuar si problem nga se paku nga nje familjar i yni. Me sa kam degjuar kjo vjen si shkak i nje problemi me veshkat. Keshtu qe, duhet te vizitohesh se mos ke problem me veshkat, apo ke gur ne veshka. Nje familjar i imi, ka pasur pak a shume kete problem, dhe guri i eshte zvogeluar/ shkrire vete pastaj, duke marre medikamentin dhe pire lengje. Nuk me kujtohet kura, dhe tani nuk kam si i pyes sepse jane te gjithe ne gjume, por neser do i pyes dhe te tregoj. Nderkohe te kaluara sa me shpejt! 
> 
> P.S: Sa transparent qe je!


Po kam pasur gure ne veshka dhe pas kurimit me gjilpera, me kaloi, por mu kthye pas nje jave me diegje urinare dhe me renishte .... Mora kuro per ranishten dhe me pas than qe ke infeksion urinar, mora edhe kuro per infeksion urinar dhe tani e kam mbaruar por prap hiccccc. Kam diegje te vazhdueshme.... E cuditshmja eshte se kur urinoj ahaaaaaa kenaqem dhe nuk me djeg, ndersa kur nuk jam enjtur me lengje me djeg. Me falni per transparencen Doktoresh  :perqeshje: 

Rrofsh per kujdesin



> Me te degjuar e kam dhe une, se vete skam pasur probleme te tilla. 
> 
> Pi limonate me lenge limoni. lol


Po po kam pir sa jam zhdepur. Rrofsh per kujdesin



> Po me te thjeshten e kane bere mjeket? Kulture te urines per infeksion...me antiobiotik rregullohesh dhe s'ke pse te fryhesh si fuci : )


Po i kam bo antibiotiket o sOni kur bera tretjen e gurit ne veshka dhe tani qe dola me infeksion urinar mora prape antibiotike, mbarova kuren shkova prape te mjeku i veshkave qe u kujdes gjat gjith kohes per mua dhe me tha qe ti nuk ke me problem me veshkat por duhet te shkosh te urologu, qe te beje nje vezhgim me te detajuar..... Tani ketu e kam hallin une mos te shkoj te urologu se ata vetem me te fut tuba dhe fitila dine.

Rrofsh per kujdesin




> Iku  ushqimit te njemt.Qaji i luleve ne barnatore mund te gjesh dhe do ju ndihmoj.Kontrollo veshkat se mund te dali rer ose gur siq i themi popullorqe.
> Nuk besoi te jet naj ejc apo sid siq me thot njeri ktu afer qe e paska vuajtur.
> Cigarja mund te sheroj gjithsesi thot i njejti se nga lenja e duhanit po u lajmroka majesili  popullorqe.,kjo nji lloj alergjije.
> sherim te shpejt po pa cigare 
> pershendetje.


Po ganimet sic ua thash edhe te tjereve i kam perdorur edhe keto qe ke thene ti se shoh qe pak a shume qenka e njejta gje.

Rrofsh per kujdesin



> Sapo te zgjoesh ne mengjes pi 500ML uj , pastaj ushqimeve te kryposura dhe shih se mos ke ndonje infekcion.
> 
> 
> Testo kete me uje nje jave....


Se mora vesh , ushqimet me qen te kryposura ? Me duket se do me me vra fare ti mu  :ngerdheshje: 

Rrofsh per kujdesin

Faleminderit te gjitheve per kujdesi qe trgoni .

ps; Yes po pres....... hihihi shkoka dhe me rime Yes po pres

----------


## broken_smile

duhet te shkosh patjeter te urologu, infeksionet urinare te rrugeve te poshtme nese nuk trajtohen mund te kalojne ne rruget e siperme te aparatit urinar.

testet primare jane: analize dhe kulture te urines, tampon uretral (ky eshte pak i bezdisshem sidomos per meshkujt) dhe je qe je beje dhe kulturen e spermes. megjithese me siguri urologu do te te keshilloj me mire per kete pune.

----------


## s0ni

> Po i kam bo antibiotiket o sOni kur bera tretjen e gurit ne veshka dhe tani qe dola me infeksion urinar mora prape antibiotike, mbarova kuren shkova prape te mjeku i veshkave qe u kujdes gjat gjith kohes per mua dhe me tha qe ti nuk ke me problem me veshkat por duhet te shkosh te urologu, qe te beje nje vezhgim me te detajuar..... Tani ketu e kam hallin une mos te shkoj te urologu se ata vetem me te fut tuba dhe fitila dine.


Ke siklet poshte barkut dhe belit? Mos kesh probleme me prostaten, infeksion. Qenke lodhur duke vajtur nga nje mjek ne tjetrin me duket. Nuk ka pse te shqetesoj urologu, kur te jesh gati per te shkuar, shko.  Specialisti i veshkave merret vetem me veshkat prandaj te ka rekomanduar urologun.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Ke siklet poshte barkut dhe belit? Mos kesh probleme me prostaten, infeksion. Qenke lodhur duke vajtur nga nje mjek ne tjetrin me duket. Nuk ka pse te shqetesoj urologu, kur te jesh gati per te shkuar, shko.  Specialisti i veshkave merret vetem me veshkat prandaj te ka rekomanduar urologun.


Kisha me pare siklet poshte barkut por me ka kaluar, tani e kam keq vetem me kanalin urinare qe me djeg ( por jo kur urinioj ) Do ta provoj njehere neser te bej analizat e urines dhe t'ja coj ati. 

Rrofsh per interesimin

Pershendetje

----------


## EuroStar1

> duhet te shkosh patjeter te urologu, infeksionet urinare te rrugeve te poshtme nese nuk trajtohen mund te kalojne ne rruget e siperme te aparatit urinar.
> 
> testet primare jane: analize dhe kulture te urines, tampon uretral (ky eshte pak i bezdisshem sidomos per meshkujt) dhe je qe je beje dhe kulturen e spermes. megjithese me siguri urologu do te te keshilloj me mire per kete pune.


Po ashtu do bej, se nuk po duroj dot me .

Faleminderit per keshillen

----------


## xfiles

A vonohet urina kur shkon ne banjo? 

Mua me duket shume si nje inflamacion i fshikezes duke bere qe te mbetet gjithmone pak urine ne fshikez qe te djeg edhe kur nuk je plot.

Nuk jam mjek po veshkat nuk kane lidhje ne kete mes, eshte fshikeza e acaruar.

ke bere gje ekografi te fshikezes dhe rrugeve urinare?

edhe une kam patur shume vite me pare te njejtin problem dhe me ca ilaçe kaloi.

----------


## EuroStar1

> A vonohet urina kur shkon ne banjo? 
> 
> Mua me duket shume si nje inflamacion i fshikezes duke bere qe te mbetet gjithmone pak urine ne fshikez qe te djeg edhe kur nuk je plot.
> 
> Nuk jam mjek po veshkat nuk kane lidhje ne kete mes, eshte fshikeza e acaruar.


xfile, kur pi shum lengje si psh birre  :perqeshje:  kur urinoj ndjej kenaqesi dhe nuk me djeg e as me vonohet apo gerrvisht, vetem kur jam normal duke ndenjur me djeg. Mora dhe antibiotike per infeksion po prap hic !

Rrofsh per interesimin

----------


## xfiles

> xfile, kur pi shum lengje si psh birre  kur urinoj ndjej kenaqesi dhe nuk me djeg e as me vonohet apo gerrvisht, vetem kur jam normal duke ndenjur me djeg. Mora dhe antibiotike per infeksion po prap hic !
> 
> Rrofsh per interesimin


atehere eshte inflamacion, kam patur dhe une te njejtin problem.
beje nje eko tek urologu se nuk eshte nevoja te nderhyje fizikisht dhe nuk ka pse trembesh, plus qe si pacient ke gjithmone fjalen e fundit dhe mund te refuzosh çdo lloj trajtimi te pakenaqshem  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## drague

une veshkat e mia i kam mirmbajtur me birre.

djegja e urines vjen ne shumicen e rasteve nga cdo lloj infeksioni.

ps.qeke me raport tina,pranej qeke kaq aktiv.

----------


## EuroStar1

> ps.qeke me raport tina,pranej qeke kaq aktiv.


 Punoj ne te zez mer , cfar raporti thu ti ? Kom hy borxh deri nkanal te urines  :pa dhembe:

----------


## hot_prinz

Eu eu jane deke burrat, 

Mic Sokoli i ka dal topit perpara e so anku  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Eu eu kane deke burrat, 
> 
> Mic Sokoli i ka dal topit perpara e so anku


Nuk i ka prit puna me u anku lol

----------


## loneeagle

cranberry juice eshte shume i mire edhe azo eshte over the counter nuk e di nese perdoret edhe per burra.

----------

